# Are there (Brachypetalum x armeniacum) x Brachypetalum?



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 8, 2021)

I wonder how much the yellow color would be retained in this type of cross when the brachy parent is not concolor. I'm also curious if the overall shape would lean more toward brachy with an additional shot of brachy genes which is naturally assumed, or if such a pairing would create some ugly monsters. The results would of course be various. 
If you know of any example, then, I would love to see what they look like. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 9, 2021)

Paph suzumushi (Wössner Bellarmi x concolor)
Paph Taiwan Miao-Hua (Fumi's Gold x S. Gratrix)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Paph suzumushi (Wössner Bellarmi x concolor)
> Paph Taiwan Miao-Hua (Fumi's Gold x S. Gratrix)



Thanks for the lead. I tried those two but no images seem available on the net. I guess I'll just some myself and find out. haha


----------

